# How to get 7.9 Windows Experience Index Score for Primary Hard Disk Drive



## overclockerjames

Nothing's worse than building a brand new PC and seeing a WEI in the 5s because your 7200RPM SATA drive is dragging you down.

If you want to max out Primary Hard Disk score here's how one person did it:


























http://www.avforums.com/forums/10691123-post118.html
http://www.avforums.com/forums/windo...x-score-5.html
http://www.avforums.com/forums/10963748-post17.html

So there you have it, 4 Corsair x64 SSDs RAID 0 stripped results in a perfect 7.9 Primary Hard Disk Drive score on the Windows Experience Index.

Total price = a Corsair Extreme Series 64 GB SSD is $170-$250 each, so you're looking at $680 to $1,000 for four of them.


----------



## Skaterboydale

I think 4 is a little overkill







im sure he would get the same score with two drives, I get 7.0 with my crappy SSD


----------



## BIGGUN

Glad I was alright with 5.9. Saved me monies.


----------



## Admiral Mudkipz

I was surprised that my two WD 640GB 7200RPM black drives in RAID0 was able to get me up to a 6.1.


----------



## deafboy

lol. Not worth the extra money for the extra 0.2 points. I'm happy with a 7.7 haha


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


Originally Posted by *deafboy* 
lol. Not worth the extra money for the extra 0.2 points. I'm happy with a 7.7 haha

honestly the WEI is just a number so IMHO it doesn't matter that much, especially the hard drive since we're all use to waiting on hard drives, but it is frustrating to see all 7s and get a overall of 5.9 because of a "slow" SATA drive.


----------



## [nK]Sharp

I wonder how good one of these OCZ revodrives would do in a pc :

# Max read: 540 MB/sec
# Max write: 480 MB/sec

http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=913


----------



## Volvo

I'm satsified with the 5.9 my 7200RPM Caviar Black gives.









On the other hand, I'm not very satisfied with the number from the single HD5770 I have, lulz.

Looks like OC-ing doesn't help.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerjames* 
honestly the WEI is just a number so IMHO it doesn't matter that much, especially the hard drive since we're all use to waiting on hard drives, but it is frustrating to see all 7s and get a overall of 5.9 because of a "slow" SATA drive.

IMO they should average all the scores instead of taking your lowest one but whatever


----------



## steven937595

my seagate 7,200rpm 500gb got a 7.9 or 7.8 r something like that. while my 300Gb VelociRaptor gets a 5.9








however it did outperform in a benchmark for some reason. but brought down near the end with larger access time too. SSD's really get windows 7 to lighten up on the scores.

there must be some criteria built into that besides performance. like an [email protected] may smoke an [email protected]>9000GHz


----------



## overclockerjames

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Volvo* 
I'm satsified with the 5.9 my 7200RPM Caviar Black gives.









On the other hand, I'm not very satisfied with the number from the single HD5770 I have, lulz.

Looks like OC-ing doesn't help.

really? my 4770 gives me a 7.2, what does your 5770 do?


----------



## jprovido

I can't get my 5970 to 7.9 even when overclocked


----------



## Mygaffer

Well we all know how important the Windows Experience Index is, so I am going to run right out and order those drives now....


----------



## Enfluenza

i personaly ignore the HDD score.
the price for 4 64GB SSDs arent worth it IMO.
a 7.200rpm HDD is fast enough.
an ong as my FPS in games are high and my HDD holds enough data, i really dont care what windows says.


----------



## Dilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *overclockerjames* 
really? my 4770 gives me a 7.2, what does your 5770 do?

Currently, at stock, mine gives me a super awesome 7.3


----------



## mrfajita

My 8800GTX gives me a 6.9 on both graphics scores, my POS WD I have for a system drive gives me a 5.5, which is overrated because it is literally 25% slower than my old Seagate that got a 5.7 (then bad sectors







)


----------



## Segovax

Glad I could care less about what some idiot at Microsoft thinks of my hardware.


----------



## AMOCO

i'm happy with my HDD's,SSD's just cost to much for me.


----------



## xgeko2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *steven937595* 
my seagate 7,200rpm 500gb got a 7.9 or 7.8 r something like that.

lol... your crazy mon!


----------



## Azone42

If the low score is troublesome, why not just go into the WEI files and edit the score yourself? Wouldn't be any less accurate.


----------



## xlink

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dilyn;10177002*
> IMO they should average all the scores instead of taking your lowest one but whatever


I'd say take the least squares average but ehh...


----------



## richie_2010

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[nK]Sharp;10176955*
> I wonder how good one of these OCZ revodrives would do in a pc :
> 
> # Max read: 540 MB/sec
> # Max write: 480 MB/sec
> 
> http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=913


7.9 wei


----------



## skypine27

I have a 6 core, i7-980x over clocked to 4.271 ghz and it "only" gets me a 7.8
I have 2 x Corsair P128 SSDs running in Raid 0 and they "only" get a 7.1

The only thing I max out are the video scores, with a GTX 580


----------



## godofdeath

orrrrrrrrr you can just edit the file


----------



## Shiveron

I get 7.5 WEI with a single OCZ Vertex 2 running in IDE mode. My mobo doesn't even have an AHCI mode coz it's old school like that.


----------



## luches

My Patriot inferno 64GB gets me 7.7 and thanks to that I won a 16 GB free flash-drive for higher average score on some forum DX. Vertex 2 and patriot inferno are like twins in the matter of performance, so I'm sure you would get 7.7 if you could have enabled AHCI


----------



## wilykat

7.2 and that's a single Intel 40GB SSD with apps and swap file on 2TB black WD HD. 7.2 is the lowest score I have on my main.


----------



## Kenoh

my rig I built recently that took me 3 months to build the only thing I didn't upgrade was the hard disks which I will eventually. currently using windows 8

7.9 CPU - INTEL XEON E5 2650 8 core 16 THREADS
7.9 ram - Kingston hyper x T1 8GB 1600MHz DDR3
8.3 graphics - NVidia GTX 680 first release drivers only windows 7 for now but works good with windows 8
8.3 gaming graphics - NVIDIA GTX 680
5.4 harddisk


----------



## Volkovy87

this index is only good for one thing, it makes you want to upgrade to totally unnecessary stuff


----------



## marduk666

with my two mushkin chronos 240gig i have 7.9


----------



## Kramy

I still don't get how the scoring system works, or how people score under 5.9 on hard drives. I have some Seagate 7200.10 drives from 2006, and they still score 5.9... every drive I have does. (except my SSD, which gets a 7.2)


----------



## nugget toes

my M4 pulls 7.9


----------



## nikilok

Hi ,

Here is my performance index that got me an almost *7.9* on windows 7




I guess i could achieve 7.9 with a little overclocking of the CPU. What do you think







?









Cheers
Nikil


----------



## Mygaffer

I set up a RAID 0 with two 80GB Intel SSD, she has a 7.9 WEI for disks too.


----------



## passey

i have 7.5 on my Crucial M4. Doubt u'd see much of a difference between 7.5 and 7.9 anyway


----------



## tsm106

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nikilok*
> 
> Hi ,
> 
> Here is my performance index that got me an almost *7.9* on windows 7
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess i could achieve 7.9 with a little overclocking of the CPU. What do you think
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Nikil


I have the exact same core on a 5ghz 2600k. What's your overclock? I think this game is rigged by MS.


----------



## nikilok

Got the CPU clocked at 4.01 and that's about it.


----------



## xDriftyy

7.9 on my Samsung SSD


----------



## Modz

7.9 cpu score is reserved for dual cpu computers or that is what I have been told!


----------



## ghostrider85

nah, my WEI is 9.9


----------



## Ramsey77

IIRC you need a hex core to score a 7.9


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramsey77*
> 
> IIRC you need a hex core to score a 7.9


you mean phenom ii x6 and bulldozer can score 7.9 but the 2500k and 2600k can't?


----------



## Ramsey77

I'm not positive, but I think it was the hex core i7's


----------



## General_Chris

LoL iam doing 7,9 with my Vertex 3 120GB SSD just 1 drive ;D


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *General_Chris*
> 
> LoL iam doing 7,9 with my Vertex 3 120GB SSD just 1 drive ;D


do you realize that this thread is almost 3 years old? our current ssds are way faster than before.

now who necro'ed this thread?
edit: oh, the spam bot


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *General_Chris*
> 
> LoL iam doing 7,9 with my Vertex 3 120GB SSD just 1 drive ;D
> 
> 
> 
> do you realize that this thread is almost 3 years old? our current ssds are way faster than before.
> 
> now who necro'ed this thread?
> edit: oh, the spam bot
Click to expand...

seems to be a wave of them rolling out this morning


----------



## andrei.c

He had enough money for 4 SSDs, but couldn't get better RAM. What a bright guy..


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrei.c*
> 
> He had enough money for 4 SSDs, but couldn't get better RAM. What a bright guy..


he's using DDR2 bro, he can't just buy a DDR3, again this thread is almost 3 years old.


----------



## andrei.c

I'm quite sure there was DDR3 three years ago...


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrei.c*
> 
> He had enough money for 4 SSDs, but couldn't get better RAM. What a bright guy..
> 
> 
> 
> he's using DDR2 bro, he can't just buy a DDR3, again this thread is almost 3 years old.
Click to expand...

oh look, it said DDR3 next to the extra slow cheap part


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrei.c*
> 
> I'm quite sure there was DDR3 three years ago...


there are, what i'm saying is that his mobo supports ddr2, he can't just buy a ddr3 and plug it in.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrei.c*
> 
> I'm quite sure there was DDR3 three years ago...
> 
> 
> 
> there are, what i'm saying is that his mobo supports ddr2, he can't just buy a ddr3 and plug it in.
Click to expand...

erm, look at the OP. in one of the screen shots it said 12gb of ultra slow cheap ddr3


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> oh look, it said DDR3 next to the extra slow cheap part


i failed, i thought it was the OP's rig, sorry.


----------



## xDriftyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *driftkidd2323*
> 
> oh look, it said DDR3 next to the extra slow cheap part
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i failed, i thought it was the OP's rig, sorry.
Click to expand...


----------



## ChrisSchubert

I get 7.8 with my SanDisk Extreme 120GB SSD *Read:* 555Mb/s *Write:* 510Mb/s


----------



## Leyaena

People sure love to necro this thread


----------



## Tarnix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Volvo*
> 
> I'm satsified with the 5.9 my 7200RPM Caviar Black gives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like OC-ing doesn't help.


It does, depending on how well you overclock, and if your overclock actually increases performances in the areas the WEI tests.
I can squeeze .2 points with overclock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leyaena*
> 
> People sure love to necro this thread


Necromancy FTW. I still use an IBM Thinkpad laptop with a pentium M


----------



## cam51037

I love how he drains around 1k just to bump his score up a bit, and lengthen his e-peen just that extra centimeter.








My 120 GB Intel SSD scores a 7.3 I think, but for some reason the reads are in the 300's on SATA 6, and the writes are in the 180's. Hmmm...


----------



## STUNT1990

1 Corsair Force Series GT 120GB here with a 7.9 calification on primary HDD, I paid 105€ for it
Anyway the general califfication is a 3,7 because I´m running a crappy graphics card.. xD


----------



## meckert15834

7.9 here with a single samsung 830 128gb


----------



## Critster

7.9 here with a Corsair Force GT 240gb on Windows 8 Professional


----------



## Stige

Same, 7.9 with Samsung 830.

CPU at 7.9 is impossible though :l


----------



## Jolly Roger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stige*
> 
> CPU at 7.9 is impossible though :l


Really? So I should be happy with my 7.8?

I think many of todays SSDs will get you 7.9. Not too impressive when you consider this thread is 3 years old.


----------



## Critster

With 9.9 now the top end of the Windows Experience a 7.9 and SATA III SSD's being much more affordable, I agree. I wish there was a more information available on a sliding scale to educate consumers.


----------



## Rbby258

shame raid 0 only gives me 8.1 score now being my lowest score


----------



## aHumanBeing

7.9 out of the box on my Crucial M4 256GB drives, they are not in raid.


----------



## aHumanBeing

But i'll never buy windows 8...maybe i'll test the WEI on my free version of windows 8 through VirtualBox. Bah but I really hate those tiles in Windows 8.


----------



## Critster

You need a touchpad or touch screen.


----------



## ShortySmalls

or... just go mod the file the scores are saved in, change it to 7.9.


----------



## JayBart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> or... just go mod the file the scores are saved in, change it to 7.9.


and what files would those be?Just out of curiosity's sake


----------



## Kramy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JayBart*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*
> 
> or... just go mod the file the scores are saved in, change it to 7.9.
> 
> 
> 
> and what files would those be?Just out of curiosity's sake
Click to expand...

Code:



Code:


C:\Windows\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore

There's a bunch of XML files in that folder that can be edited in notepad.


----------



## JayBart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kramy*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> C:\Windows\Performance\WinSAT\DataStore
> 
> There's a bunch of XML files in that folder that can be edited in notepad.


Thanks mate







appreciate it


----------



## Slipgate

I just bought a SSD to get my WIE up really I did =)


----------



## foreign03

I have x2 ssd for some reason my old samsung 830 128gb scores higher scores in Wei than my Ocz 240 GB vertex 4. Even though in other benchmarks the Ocz scores are almost double in read a d write in comparison to the Samsung. I've troubleshooted changed sata cables upgraded firmware optimised Windows 8 but yet no matter what I do it only scores 8.1 Wei (OCZ) versus 8.4 (Samsung). It's only a Wei score but it does bother me. Any one got any ideas as to why this is the case? It just doesn't make sense lol.


----------



## CyborgTrooper13

this is what i got


----------

